

Steve Jobs would have hated “Jobs”, the movie - mvbrasil
https://medium.com/pop-of-culture/ebe4078677e0

======
michaelpinto
Something that people forget about Steve Jobs was he was also a film producer.
The films he produced at Pixar were in retrospect in the "timeless classics"
category that appealed to a broad audience. On the flip side the Jobs film is
more of a "story of the moment" that was rushed out quickly to capitalize on
our recent memory of his death. And that to me is a very cheap thing, which is
very un-Jobs like. Although in reality I suspect he wouldn't have taken the
film too seriously if he were still alive judging by his good humored reaction
to the Pirates of Silicon Valley film.

